# What Religion Are You?



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I ripped this of off one of Sexy Adonis' old P Fish threads. Well the thread was one of the most longest running I've ever seen, so I thought it would be fun to have it here.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Christian at the moment but I am not into going to church as long as I believe in God and go like once a year I think everything is cool.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im a Luthran Christian.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I've spent the past years as a die-hard atheist. I came to a conclusion about three months ago that, although my points were valid, it was ignorant of me to deny something so adamantly. I would now consider myself an Agnostic, which is someone that neither denies or acknowledges the presence of a god or higher power. Although I do not like to take a neutral position on any matter, it seems that with this topic it is the wisest way to go.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Scarfish, last I knew, or remember, you had a daughter if not more children...are you going to bring them up on religion or no?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

catholic...but my belief is if your happy in what you are doing and it makes you a better person in life..more power too you...i believe in the end we will all be judge by are good and bad deeds we've done in life..


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

That is a very good question. I do have a daughter that will be three in a couple of weeks. I have no intention of influencing any religion or belief structure (aside from kindness to your surroundings) at all. Her mother had expressed an interest in baptism, which I immediately fought against. I feel that to baptise a child, a young innocent person, is to introduce them to bias. My wish is that my daughter will grow up disaffected, and choose whatever she wants when she's ready. I do not want her to feel obliged to a certain way of life simply because it's how she was raised. In this world people are preordained to believe what their parents or guardians believed. It is a common comfort and tribal issue. Traditionalism is accepted and passed on without a thought. Let's play a game. Let's forget your current religion and say your family were practicing Muslims. Naturally you would be raised in an Islamic lifestyle as well, right? You would pray to Allah and you would have faith that your belief was the right one. Now stop pretending, and remember your current faith. If you really would've been raised Muslim, would you have found your true religion, the one that you now hold so dearly? The odds are that you would continue with your Islamic beliefs. With this exercise, one can see how an early childhood influence can affect that which you say is holy. i would not have any problems if my daughter would come to me one day and say, "Father, I've decided that your lack of faith is evil and I now choose to be a god-fearing Catholic." But until that day (whether it arrives or not), I will do as little as I can to sway her either way.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Scarfish said:


> I have no intention of influencing any religion or belief structure (aside from kindness to your surroundings) at all.


As long as shes brought up just like you said, Im sure religion shouldnt matter for her. I, like you would have been neutral about religion, but certain things have happened in my life to keep my faith. I guess in this day and age, people are becoming more open to different religions and not going with tradition so much anymore. Your right though, parents are a huge influence on you and your religion as a child. When your younger, you just automatically believe that they're right in what they tell and teach you.

On an ending note...if she did become a Catholic or any other religion...I dont think shed call you evil...but more or less sway you to becoming her religion.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

scarfish said:


> I've spent the past years as a die-hard atheist. I came to a conclusion about three months ago that, although my points were valid, it was ignorant of me to deny something so adamantly. I would now consider myself an Agnostic, which is someone that neither denies or acknowledges the presence of a god or higher power. Although I do not like to take a neutral position on any matter, it seems that with this topic it is the wisest way to go.


 Techincally yes, I think the word _denial_ ought to be changed to something less extreme in the definition of Atheist.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Christian here. Not sure which denomination but I have been trying to go to church more and catching up on studies...


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

I believe in Jesus Christ.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> scarfish said:
> 
> 
> > I've spent the past years as a die-hard atheist. I came to a conclusion about three months ago that, although my points were valid, it was ignorant of me to deny something so adamantly. I would now consider myself an Agnostic, which is someone that neither denies or acknowledges the presence of a god or higher power. Although I do not like to take a neutral position on any matter, it seems that with this topic it is the wisest way to go.
> ...


 I see where you're coming from, but I think that 'deny' is the correct term. Atheists refuse to accept the existence of a deity, and that is literally denial.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Atheist.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Agnostic.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

im other, because of my parents im Roman Catholic. but i dont have any certain beliefs, i believe theres a god. but thats it. to many different beliefs to choose one


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

For you atheists, what do you think happens when you die? Just blank out?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

For you atheists, what do you think happens when you die? Just blank out?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

X- As if having the most posts wasnt enough, you go and double post


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah, its over


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Xenon said:


> For you atheists, what do you think happens when you die? Just blank out?


when the higher levels of the brain stop functioning, due to whatever reason, you cease to exist. You go unconscious, and never regain it.

If some guy with a gun were to walk up to me while I'm typing this and splatter my brains all over the monitor, its just... NOTHING.

To some extent or other, I still find it hard to comprehend.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> If some guy with a gun were to walk up to me while I'm typing this and splatter my brains all over the monitor, its just... NOTHING.
> 
> To some extent or other, I still find it hard to comprehend.


 That is hard to comprehend.

The only problem I have with religion that I dont understand, is the fact that people say God has been around forever. My question is how did he come about? In my eyes, everything had to start from somewhere...so that leaves me questioning the Bible in that aspect.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

United


----------



## mpgleisten (May 16, 2003)

I am catholic.

Wow we are only a bunch of Christians and Atheists here.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

one day, in 2000 years, they will look back at us like we look at the romans, "wow how stupid were they to believ in all those gods" well today we believ in a god so its not much different


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

The human mind cannot completely grasp the concept of true death. It is the most extreme of the unknown, comparable to the limits of the galaxy.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

scarfish thinks logically


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

scarfish said:


> The human mind cannot completely grasp the concept of true death. It is the most extreme of the unknown, comparable to the limits of the galaxy.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

hey scarfish can i use that quote?


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

mpgleisten said:


> I am catholic.
> 
> Wow we are only a bunch of Christians and Atheists here.


No. I'm agnostic, not Atheist.

Agnostic

I lean towards atheism on more than many occasions, but I still search.

Personally, I think there is more proof for the big bang theory and evolution, than there is for anyything ever represented by any bible.

It's hard for me to believe that there is a supreme being in the sky above us looking down on everyone, like Santa Claus and the Easter Bunny, that knows all.

If there is he's playing a sick game, imo. If he knows all, why doesn't he immediatly kill all the child rapers and bad people instead of letting so many people suffer at the hands of them?

If there is a God and he goes along with it, then it's no God I want to acknowledge.

I know religion is great flamebait, and I hope that anyone who disagrees with what I said does so in a fair fashion. I would love to debate it but not in a flamewar. Like I said, I've been searching and am agnostic, not atheist, and my mind is open if presented correctly.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> hey scarfish can i use that quote?


 If you understand, then it's your quote as well.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

thank you


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> The only problem I have with religion that I dont understand, is the fact that people say God has been around forever. My question is how did he come about? In my eyes, everything had to start from somewhere...so that leaves me questioning the Bible in that aspect.


 Karen I have the same way of thinking when it comes to religion and due to some certain events in my life I keep my faith as well. To me if he wasn't real I still wouldn't be around lets just leave it at that.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

catholic.
Karen, isn't it Lutheran? not Luthern?
In any case, I'm in the same boat as you and Chelsea. Past events have kept my faith alive, and scared the living crap out of me.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I put Luthran...and forgot the e...sheesh...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i'm church of england never go to church exept weddings (dont do funerals) and religion is something i never really think about.
i was a chiorboy when i was 8 and was on tv but i only went for the pool and snooker room in the vicarage and the pay.
dixon


----------



## Go-rilla (Jun 14, 2003)

I am a sunni Muslim








to be a muslim you have to believe in one god no partnerhip (no trinity)
i have to believ in all the prophets from Adam to Muhammed peace be upon them both.
i have to believe in the books (Torah, Gospel and the Koran do exist)
i have to believe in the angels.

just to respond to one member.

No one ever came back from the grave to tell you what happend.

but i have learned that sleep is the cousin of death.
God takes you spirit at night and grants it back to you when you awake.

when you die is like the crucial second or to when you drift to sleep that sensation is what it is like to die
you spirit leaves throug your neck (throte) last breath.
Your spirit is bounded to your body by an electrical charge. when you die your body doesnt have one.

i am studying at the moment so i learned a few things god willung.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

heh cool


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Go-rilla said:


> I am a sunni Muslim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks for sharing!


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

So call me an Atheist, But I believe in God, I just hate him/her.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

thePACK said:


> catholic...but my belief is if your happy in what you are doing and it makes you a better person in life..more power too you...i believe in the end we will all be judge by are good and bad deeds we've done in life..


 a catholic who also believes in karma.......interesting.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

mpdt said:


> So call me an Atheist, But I believe in God, I just hate him/her.


 makes no sense, rethink your posts so they make sense next time.


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

Agnostic.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

A Muslim here.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

HawgHunter11 said:


> No. I'm agnostic, not Atheist.
> 
> Agnostic
> 
> ...


 who's to say that the big bang theory and evolution aren't gods work? have you read all of the holy books, so that you have any grounds at all for what you say?

"If there is he's playing a sick game, imo. If he knows all, why doesn't he immediatly kill all the child rapers and bad people instead of letting so many people suffer at the hands of them?

If there is a God and he goes along with it, then it's no God I want to acknowledge."

i would expect a person that thinks so much about denying a supreme being would think about his ideas more, try to make criticisms about his own ideas and explore them more.

it was god's intention for you to return to him by leading a good life, he gave all men the freedom to choose the life they wanted to live. this is called agency, agency is not free. with choice comes responsibility, you alone are responsible for the consequences of your choices in life, and those child rapists and bad people will have to deal with their choices when the time comes. as for your last comment, that makes you just as worthless to him as the child rapists and bad people, how would you feel if you created a wonderful, dynamic being, and he chose to hate you? how would you feel if you sent your only son to be with your creations, and he died for THEIR sins, and then they have the balls to DENY and HATE you? it just doesnt make sense to me why you people hate the being that created you.

i guess we'll find out in the long run.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Athiest


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

> perrogoma Posted on Oct 12 2003, 09:45 PM
> QUOTE (HawgHunter11 @ Jun 22 2003, 03:05 PM)
> 
> No. I'm agnostic, not Atheist.
> ...


Just because you read something in a book doesn't mean its true. How do you know god exist? Have your met him/her in person? What makes you so confident that he/she made us? Have you read all the holy books for every religion?
To every different religion there is a different explanation of how we came to be, so don't be so ignorant in your posts and criticize someone with a different opinion than yours.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2003)

JEDI

No, I'm just kidding.
Actually I'm a Lutheran also.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

JEDI???









im buddhist.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > If some guy with a gun were to walk up to me while I'm typing this and splatter my brains all over the monitor, its just... NOTHING.
> ...


 thats a good question.

how could god always be thier? but then again how could thier be nothing?

I think its beyond human understanding, we always see thinks being created by another, its hard to understand how something could always be.but its also hard to understand how thier could be nothing, how did it become created if nothing was thier to create it?


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Agnostic. When you die you just cease to exist... just like your piranhas, dogs, cats, apes etc... why should humans be different


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I'm part of the Piranha religion that is sweeping the nation.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

Kory said:


> Just because you read something in a book doesn't mean its true. How do you know god exist? Have your met him/her in person? What makes you so confident that he/she made us? Have you read all the holy books for every religion?
> To every different religion there is a different explanation of how we came to be, so don't be so ignorant in your posts and criticize someone with a different opinion than yours.


 Okay. This is the dumbest thing I've ever read. Maybe they should include a "Handicapped?" yes and no check box on the reply form to know how far I should go in making fun of messages like this. And I feel like such a personality nazi when I just skip over these things.

i think you missed the point of my message, dipshit. the point of my message was to question the member who i originally quoted, i never said i read all the holy books, in his message he made it seem like he had, and maybe he has. i was just questioning his message, because to me it didnt seem like he had "explored" as much as he had said he did.

you have the age old questions, of course i haven't met him. that is one of his tests, do you have enough faith to dedicate your life to something you do not know exists? i used to question every single thing that you did, until one night i sat by myself and pondered all these questions, and it started to make sense to me.

"so don't be so ignorant in your posts and criticize someone with a different opinion than yours."

hmm, and what are you doing? Thank you, best pal and valued mentor, for making this innovative and amusing website just a little bit less so with your note. Somedays I dream of finishing a note before the person who writes it makes a fool of themselves.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Paganism...though I was raised in a strict Christian family...


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

SiameseDream said:


> Agnostic. When you die you just cease to exist... just like your piranhas, dogs, cats, apes etc... why should humans be different


 i'll answer your question with another question.

are humans and animals the same?


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

asatru is my religion dont know what it is click Here and do a search on it. It depends on how you die as to what happens after death.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

where are you from v4p0r


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

> perrogoma Posted on Oct 12 2003, 11:04 PM
> QUOTE (Kory @ Oct 13 2003, 03:10 AM)
> Just because you read something in a book doesn't mean its true. How do you know god exist? Have your met him/her in person? What makes you so confident that he/she made us? Have you read all the holy books for every religion?
> To every different religion there is a different explanation of how we came to be, so don't be so ignorant in your posts and criticize someone with a different opinion than yours.
> ...


lol this kid cracks me up.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

and you are perrogoma?

christian?


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

i'm christian, i'm not as active as many christians are though.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

i think there's a god.. but until i hit the $100,000,000 lottery.. there isnt one.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

> i think there's a god.. but until i hit the $100,000,000 lottery.. there isnt one.


lol


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

perrogoma, Let me break this down for you barney style with a big red crayon. People call me an athest, but I do believe in God, I just hate him.
Also how can you call kory a dipshit when you say not to jude people. "Let he with no sin cast the first stone." You are a hypocrite.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

mpdt said:


> perrogoma, Let me break this down for you barney style with a big red crayon. People call me an athest, but I do believe in God, I just hate him.
> Also how can you call kory a dipshit when you say not to jude people. "Let he with no sin cast the first stone." You are a hypocrite.


 Jesus Christ. Not another one of these f*cking messages. Don't you people have special olympic events you need to train for?

let he who has no sin cast the first stone, that's the exact opposite of judging. in your original message you stated that you were agnostic, but leaning towards atheism, this is of course why i wrote my original message. if i come off as a hypocrit, i'm sorry, hypocracy upsets me as well.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

your the trainer right?









a religion/hot topics subforum to the lounge would be off the hook.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

:smile:


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Humans are just smart enough to create their own stories(religion) and teach, "animals" can't


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm one of those crazy hard-core Christians I guess.. :smile: I've just witnessed so many changes in my life over the past 3 years, as well as changes in my family's life. I believe everyone has a specific calling in life...Big or small. I sincerely believe mine is to become an Army Chaplain and be a friend to soldiers when they need one...And anyone else for that matter. I'm not gonna try to force my beliefs on anyone; nor will I not befriend someone just because they don't believe like I do.. My approach is just to whitness by example.. Because actions do speak louder than words...I don't think I'm "Better than anyone" just because of the walk I've chosen.. I'm not gonna get all big-headed just because I believe in God and most people don't. Point in case, I'm not one of those fanatic "Turn or Burn" philosophy-abiding Christians that Xenon was talking about..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Awww, come on guys...lets play it nice. No need to bash others opinions. We're all gonna disagree on this type of topic, no need in trying to prove one another wrong. It wont work.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

mpdt said:


> perrogoma, Let me break this down for you barney style with a big red crayon. People call me an athest, but I do believe in God, I just hate him.


 because you are claiming to be an athest but you belive in god, that like saying I don't belive in god but I do and hate him. well what is it?do you belive or not? maybe your not an athest, but rather something elese, maybe satanist?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

hes confusedist. :O


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hes saying he believes in God, but that he hates him. Because he hates God, people call him an athiest, therefore making those people the confused ones! You guys get it now?!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

got it


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> got it


 I knew I could always count on you


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Catholic


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Im a Christian. if there really was no God then wouldnt that make us simply animals, and if we were just animals then good/bad, wrong/right, love/hate wouldnt actually exist since it would all be a matter of survival and opinion. In the animal kingdom are there such things as good/bad wrong/right love/hate? for example- in a God-less world a person could go rob and kill an innocent person and whos to say what he did was bad or wrong since it was good and right for his happiness and survival.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

how do you figure these things wouldnt exist without a god? we are similar to "simply animals" in many ways.

life is suffering.. suffering is caused by wants and desires.. suffering can be overcome and happiness attained if you eliminate want.

If you need a god to control your actions towards attaining happiness and surviving, to each there own.. but thats not true for every situation.

i live in a "godless world" (you may have a god, but that doesnt mean everyone else does.), and I dont go killing people to survive and be happy.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Right on Drew, though I do believe in some form of supreme being...whether it be called God, Ra, Alah, whatever...

I also believe that the Bible is just a an adult version of Aesop's Fables meant to keep us in line. I know too many people that take that book word for word and walk around sounding like blithering idiots. For example, one of my friends (that would probably turn her back on me if she knew I am now a Pagan, so that makes her not a very good friend indeed) believes that the world is only 10,000 years old, evolution was a complete farce, and that dinosaurs were fake. There's no way to convince her otherwise. She also believes that if you don't believe in what she believes in, then you are wrong and are going to suffer the "consequences." Her father is an Advent Christian pastor. I have no place in a religion like that. They believe that we have to live our lives out serving God and Jesus, that we must deny our most primal instincts. How can one say that? How can one say that we are not governed by the cycle of the moon and seasons? Is it not true that more women give birth on a full moon? Is it not also true that other behaviors (sexual appetite being one of them) are closely related to the cycle of the moon? I see nothing wrong with celebrating nature and the seasons. It makes a hell of a lot more sense to me than believing in whatever I'm told to believe. I gave up asking questions of my friend's father, because every time I got a little too close to proving him wrong, he would spin doctor me around with complete dogma. I think that you can believe whatever you want to believe. Go with whatever makes sense to you, but don't shut someone out just because they don't believe in exactly what you belive in...


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

greek orthodox here....as for believing in god, i think we see it the wrong way...we should see god as someone we live up to, by trying to be the best person we could be to ourselves and everyone else...if you do that, god is happy. thats all "he" wants, the best for each of us......just my two cents


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i think jesus took some hallucinegens by accident


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

In response to akio255, it's because we have a conscious. Where was god in the ice age







and why aren't their any records of moses in egypt


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dracofish said:


> I also believe that the Bible is just a an adult version of Aesop's Fables meant to keep us in line. I know too many people that take that book word for word and walk around sounding like blithering idiots. For example, one of my friends (that would probably turn her back on me if she knew I am now a Pagan, so that makes her not a very good friend indeed) believes that the world is only 10,000 years old, evolution was a complete farce, and that dinosaurs were fake. There's no way to convince her otherwise. She also believes that if you don't believe in what she believes in, then you are wrong and are going to suffer the "consequences." Her father is an Advent Christian pastor. I have no place in a religion like that. They believe that we have to live our lives out serving God and Jesus, that we must deny our most primal instincts. How can one say that? How can one say that we are not governed by the cycle of the moon and seasons? Is it not true that more women give birth on a full moon? Is it not also true that other behaviors (sexual appetite being one of them) are closely related to the cycle of the moon? I see nothing wrong with celebrating nature and the seasons. It makes a hell of a lot more sense to me than believing in whatever I'm told to believe. I gave up asking questions of my friend's father, because every time I got a little too close to proving him wrong, he would spin doctor me around with complete dogma. I think that you can believe whatever you want to believe. Go with whatever makes sense to you, but don't shut someone out just because they don't believe in exactly what you belive in...


 This post made a lot of sense to me. The problem here is that modern "new age", "Bible" Christianity that jesus freaks preach at colleges, etc is a farce. Christianity pretty much turns everyone into a judgemental f*cking idiot IMO. There is not enough attention focused on worship, and too much attentions focused on what the next person over is doing in their life. I am a Christian but I dont go to church that often....why? Because I dont wanna have to justify myself to a bunch of people that have no f*cking clue whats going on in my life.

So in the end, religion (christianity) IMO is plauged by "people" problems that overshadow the message and true agenda.

If people just ot back down to the heart of the matter, It might revitalize my faith in organized religion.

Personally speaking, I am a Christian because of my logical nature. Believing is a win-win situation. If you do, even if it comes out it was all wrong, I think you still led your life with integrity and respect for your body and others. If it comes out right....well, then your stoked. My comments could apply to any religion, I choose Christianity becuase it makes the most "sense" to me....most likley influenced by environmental factors such as the way I was reaised, etc.

As for the girl that didnt believe in dinosaurs and what not....she needs to open her eyes. The truth of the matter is that we (humans) have absolutely NO CLUE what the hell is going on here. We dont have the brain power to decipher it or even grasp our current situation. When we die, hopefully we will be elevated to some transcendental form of existence where we can begin to grasp what real truth is....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

SiameseDream said:


> In response to akio255, it's because we have a conscious. Where was god in the ice age
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 God was there at the ice age. He made it happen.

Moses was in Egypt like 5000 years ago. I dont even remember what happened yesterday.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

with regards to SiameseDreams post. The egyptians did not record history as it happened like the Greeks did. Egyptians wrote down cattle counts, financial matters, and writing to Gods. As for Moses, historians actually do believe he lived around 1200 BC.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

First of all before anyone believes in the THEORY of evolution remember it is just a theory and shouldnt be taken as a fact anymore than JFK conspiracy theories. As for no records of Moses, maybe no Egyptian records but Im sure its in jewish records. I agree with you xenon that a lot of Christians are quick to judge others but so are the non christians. Drew youre not understanding what i said earlier. If a piranha kills another piranha then thats just nature or animal instinct right so if were just like them and a man kills another man then thats just our nature and it wouldnt be necessarily wrong or bad according to you. The reason i said those things wouldnt exist without a supreme being is because they dont exist in the animal kingdom. Does right/wrong good/bad love/hate exist among animals NO so how could it exist if were simply animals. BTW your viewpoint on life is suffering and happiness achieved when you stop wanting is biblical.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

ill decide what religion when i die


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

> BTW your viewpoint on life is suffering and happiness achieved when you stop wanting is biblical.


biblical? I guess that would only make sense. Most christian teachings/views are closely related to buddhism. Jesus christ did make an expedition to Tibet and his subsequent practice of samatha meditation was described by scholars.

In the Revelation of St John, a Christian scripture written down in Greek in the Eastern Mediterranean (v. 1) it refers to a book closely sealed with seven seals. St John weeps bitterly (v. 4) because he sees no one worthy to open the book and to break its seals. This can be done by the Lamb alone, slaughtered in sacrifice (v. 9). There is a similar book in Mahayana Buddhism, The Perfection of Wisdom sealed with seven seals, written in Sanskrit in South India. The book has 8000 lines and in chapters 30 and 31 it describes in detail how Everweeping Bodhisattva slaughtered himself in sacrifice, and how he thereby became worthy of the Perfection of Wisdom. This parallel is remarkable not only for the similarities of the religious logic, but also for the fact that both have seven seals.

I _guess_, I understand what you mean with instinct.. but in the same it still doesnt make sense. its possible these things exsist in the animal kingdom as well. (right/wrong yeah it doesnt exsist, because animals are that far advanced.. /love/hate.. its possible?).


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

AzNP said:


> ill decide what religion when i die


 good luck with that.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I've kinda noticed that Christianity seems like a large "mish mash" of lots of different religions. They took some things from here, there, everywhere (EVEN PAGANISM), and call it their own. I suppose that's not a bad thing at all, until it comes to the point where they think they're above everyone else and that everyone else is wrong...

How can everyone else be wrong when the very religion you stand on is taken from those "wrong" other religions?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

At its most base Draco, doesnt matter about a mish mash, Christianity is the belief that JC is our savior and our ONLY way to salvation.

Jsut a little tid bit of info. I love reading papers of science gurus turned religious fanatics because in their quest to try to disprove religion (all religion, higher power) they stumble upon proof that it is in fact accurate.

The ages long battle between science and religion....between the tangible and intangible is littered with the bodies of people who thought they could outsmart faith.

One such study was done by a statistitian (sp?) that set out to disprove that a higher power existed. He exhaustivly recorded all the variables that MUST exist to enable life. Certain little things that exist in the universe that without, no life would be possible. For years he got all these variables and ran the statistics on them to try and prove that all this couldve happened randomly....that we were in fact "pond scum"....

When he compiled all his data the statistics came out to like 1 in a TRILLION TRILLIONS that all variables wouldve randomly lines up to make life possible. Statistically speaking, it was no possible this happened randomly....there had to be a master artist to the plan w/ life as the soul goal in the existence of hte universe.

This story also brings up some interesting points....

If we truly dont know anything, then our feeble methods of statistical analysis cant really tell us the "truth".

These variables are only related to life we have observed on this planet. How do we know there cant be some crazy life form out there that thrives in black holes....

Quite the conundrum


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Drew said:


> > BTW your viewpoint on life is suffering and happiness achieved when you stop wanting is biblical.
> 
> 
> biblical? I guess that would only make sense. Most christian teachings/views are closely related to buddhism. Jesus christ did make an expedition to Tibet and his subsequent practice of samatha meditation was described by scholars.
> ...


 Its great how every religion acknowledges that Jesus Christ did exist but so many people deny hes the Son of God. Buddhism and Christianity have meditation in common but the main point of Christianity,judaism,and islam is there is one God unlike buddhism which doesnt really worship a God. As with revelations and its similiariities I think you need to look deeper into what John saw and wrote. if you look in the chapter after john is weeping youll see that the seven seals on the book represents the anitchrist being unleashed and causing 1)empowering of the antichrist 2)peace taken from the earth 3) famine 4)death 5)martyred remnant 6) anarchy 7) the trumpet judgements and its not really talking about a book with seven seals. If you look throughout revelations John writes to us using a lot of figurative language like when he talks about seeing Jesus he describes him as an actual slain lamb with seven horns(seven churches) and seven eyes(seven spirits of God). Ive never read the the book youre talkin about so its hard to fully compare but Im pretty sure if I read it Ill have a hard time seeing its true meaning just like you would have trouble seeing the true meaning of the book of revelations without reading the rest of the bible.


----------

